# Octopus recipe



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Well I bought one of those frozen octopus at Joe Pattis. I have Googled and Youtubed all I can for techniques and recipes. Wade's smoked tuna dip brings such happiness to my friends and family. Anyone have a pickling or boiled octopus recipe? I used to get it on a greek salad at Vasilios in Madison,MS. It was heaven.
Tony


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Freeze it for bait!!!!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i know they are good if u know how to cook them and i keep saying i will keep the next one i catch but never have i used to catch them all the time flounder fishing i think most salads make a savechi and cut it thin


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Garlic octopus is amazing....had it in Panama. Delish.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Get some coarse sea salt, "massage" the salt into the octopus for 15-20 minutes. gently remove most (not all) of the salt, put in pot with 2 cans of beer and simmer for 40 - 45 minutes. take out and slice into bite size pieces. If Scott Brown (brnbsr)is on here, he can vouch for it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I cook it all the time. 3-4 of them in a pressure cooker with 2 halved lemons and an onion. Once it builds, cook for about 30 minutes. I typically cut mine up and mix with olive oil, tarragon vinegar, garlic and parsley.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure if you boil it for 30 mins then salt, pepper and oil it and toss it on the grill till it gets the grill marks, you will be good. I've eaten them with good success fresh, frozen and at restraunts.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Thawed that sucker out today and it stunk to high heavens. I put it in a ziplock bag and threw it back in the freezer for bait. We also bought a box of oysters today from Joe Pattis. They were from North Carolina. What a let down. I didn't notice where they were from until I got home. Side note: they had baby crabs in about 25% of them.


----------

